# Greetings Brethren



## dpk Shah (Dec 2, 2017)

Greetings brethren from Adelaide, Australia  

I’m an EA from Lodge Thespian #195, looking to meet brothers from around the world in my journey.

‘There is a bond among Brothers, there is no one with whom I would be more confident of support and assistance from than a Brother.’

KFR


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 2, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome brother!  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 2, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Welcome brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Thank you Brother


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 2, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.



Thank you Brother


----------



## Bloke (Dec 4, 2017)

Dipak Shah said:


> Greetings brethren from Adelaide, Australia
> 
> I’m an EA from Lodge Thespian #195, looking to meet brothers from around the world in my journey.
> 
> ...


Greetings from Melbourne Australia. I wonder if you know of Lodge Thespian in Sydney - met their Master a few weeks ago; here for a Shrine meeting...


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 4, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Greetings from Melbourne Australia. I wonder if you know of Lodge Thespian in Sydney - met their Master a few weeks ago; here for a Shrine meeting...


Greetings Brother, yes know of Lodge Thespian Sydney, i follow them on FB.  Their WM for some reason reminds me of Ming the Merciless


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Bloke (Dec 4, 2017)

dpk Shah said:


> Greetings Brother, yes know of Lodge Thespian Sydney, i follow them on FB.  Their WM for some reason reminds me of Ming the Merciless


LOL - he is now also the President of the Melbourne Shrine Club - I might call him Ming next time I see him. I've spoken to him on the phone a couple of times - Cameron Baird (VC) was a Brother in his Lodge, but I've only met him the once - but can see how you got that


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 4, 2017)

Bloke said:


> LOL - he is now also the President of the Melbourne Shrine Club - I might call him Ming next time I see him. I've spoken to him on the phone a couple of times - Cameron Baird (VC) was a Brother in his Lodge, but I've only met him the once - but can see how you got that



I’ve never met him but we’ve exchanged pleasantries on FB. He’s part of my Lodge’s page and after my initiation I was added to Syd Thespian Lodge page.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 5, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome Brother.


----------

